# Steel tanks: Basics of foundation design and material selection



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (21 أغسطس 2014)

This article covers the basics of specifying a large
steel tank or silo for storing your dry bulk materials
and provides information about standards that can
help you in this task. Sections focus on foundation
design and how to select steel,bolts,and sealants for
the tank​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (21 أغسطس 2014)

*Introduction to above ground steel tanks*



Topics:


Introduction


Fluids stored in steel tanks

Types of tanks


The roof of a tank


The cylinder


The bottom of a tank


The foundations


Materials


Tank farms


Codes and design recommendations​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (21 أغسطس 2014)

*Storage Tank Design Seminar*

Presentation Overview


Definition of Tanks


Water Storage Tank Sizing


Storage Tank Siting and Elevation


Tank Design and Standards


Tank Amenities

see attached link

http://deq.state.wy.us/wqd/www/Docs/Seminars/Storage_Tank_Brauer.pdf
​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (21 أغسطس 2014)

*Steel Water Storage Tanks: Design, Construction, Maintenance, and Repair*






by: Steve Meier, American Water Works Association
*Abstract:* The first comprehensive steel tanks book published in more than a decade. Developed by members of the American Water Works Association (AWWA) General Steel Tank Committee, Steel Water Storage Tanks: Design, Construction, Maintenance, and Repair is the most authoritative source of industry information available. This in-depth reference describes the use of steel tanks for potable water storage and includes details on tank sizes, capabilities, styles, construction, appurtenances, site selection, design, operation, maintenance, rehabilitation, inspection, and security. Complete coverage of: Tank history, typical configurations, locating, sizing, and selecting; Selecting and specifying appurtenances; Controlling corrosion; Contractual considerations; Foundations; Construction of welded-steel water-storage tanks; Construction of bolted-steel water-storage tanks; Operation; Inspecting new-tank construction; Maintenance, inspection, and repair; Potable water security.
Full details​

*Table of Contents*




[*=left]*A. About the American Water Works Association*
[*=left]*B. Preface*
[*=left]*C. Acknowledgments*
[*=left]*1. Tank History, Typical Configurations, Locating, Sizing, and Selecting*
[*=left]*2. Selecting and Specifying Appurtenances*
[*=left]*3. Controlling Corrosion*
[*=left]*4. Contractual Considerations*
[*=left]*5. Foundations*
[*=left]*6. Construction of Welded-Steel Water-Storage Tanks*
[*=left]*7. Construction of Bolted-Steel Water-Storage Tanks*
[*=left]*8. Inspecting New-Tank Construction*
[*=left]*9. Operation*
[*=left]*10. Maintenance, Inspection, and Repair*
[*=left]*11. Potable Water Security*
[*=left]*12. Tank Rehabilitation*
[*=left]*A. Resources*
[*=left]*B. Biographies of Contributors*
*Tools & Media*





[*=left]*figure (186)*


​*Expanded Table of Contents




[*=left]A. About the American Water Works Association
[*=left]B. Preface
[*=left]C. Acknowledgments
[*=left]1. Tank History, Typical Configurations, Locating, Sizing, and Selecting

Reservoirs
Standpipes
Elevated Tanks
Composite Elevated Tanks
Locating, Sizing, and Selecting a Water Tank

[*=left]2. Selecting and Specifying Appurtenances

Ground-Supported Tanks
Elevated Tanks

[*=left]3. Controlling Corrosion

The Nature of Corrosion
Principles of Cathodic Protection
Cathodic Protection Design
Paint (Coating) Basics
Coating Calculations
Surface Preparation
Coating Selection
Application Techniques and Equipment
Inspection of Linings

[*=left]4. Contractual Considerations

Competitive Bidding
Contract Documents
Design Standards
Factors in Competitive Bidding
General Conditions and Supplementary General Conditions
Technical Specifications—New Tanks

[*=left]5. Foundations

Appropriate Foundation Type
Location/Orientation
Establishing Existing and Final Grade Elevations
Minimum Depth and Projection Above Grade
Excavation Requirements
Site Access and Drainage
Water Table and Perched Water
Soils and Geotechnical Investigations
Structural Concrete
Shallow Foundations
Pile Foundations
Drilled-Pier (Caisson) Foundations
Reservoir and Standpipe Foundations
Anchor Bolts (Rods)
Foundations in Regions of High Seismic Risk
Special Considerations
Conclusion
Foundation Design Example

[*=left]6. Construction of Welded-Steel Water-Storage Tanks

Steel Fabrication
Welding
Construction
Inspection and Testing

[*=left]7. Construction of Bolted-Steel Water-Storage Tanks

Erection of the Tank
Unloading and Storage
Concrete Floor Construction
Steel Floor Construction
Tank Construction
Roof Installation
Tank Appurtenance and Accessory Installation
Completion

[*=left]8. Inspecting New-Tank Construction

Responsibility for Quality
The Foundation and Composite-Tank Pedestal
Fabrication
Steel Delivery
Tank Erection
Surface Regularity
Field Cleaning and Coating
Shop-Applied Coatings
Mechanical and Electrical Appurtenances

[*=left]9. Operation

Modeling of Tanks in Water Distribution Systems
Water Quality Issues for Water Storage Tanks in Distribution Systems
Water Storage Tank Applications and Their Operation
Fluid Dynamics in Tanks
Mixing Theory
Flow Diffusers
Tank Venting
Telemetry
Energy Conservation in the Distribution System

[*=left]10. Maintenance, Inspection, and Repair

Tank Evaluations and Resources
Inspection and Repair by Operator
Professional Evaluation
Tank Inspection Issues

[*=left]11. Potable Water Security

Threats to Water Systems
General Site Considerations
General Tank Considerations
Water-Storage Vulnerabilities
Effective Security/Risk-Reduction Practices

[*=left]12. Tank Rehabilitation

Developing Specifications
Environmental/Worker Safety
Coating Systems
Overseeing Painting and Maintenance
Contract Document and Specification Options
Contract Administration
First Anniversary Evaluation

[*=left]A. Resources

International Code Council (ICC)
AIA
NFPA
Health Education Service

[*=left]B. Biographies of Contributors
*
*Book Details*

*Title: Steel Water Storage Tanks: Design, Construction, Maintenance, and%2*​


----------

